# Show us your homemade tools.



## Klickitat (Apr 12, 2013)

I have been drooling on router planes for a while now and last night I came across a video on Youtube of a guy who built his own router plane. Now I do not know why I have not thought of it before as it is as simple as it gets. I know people build smoothing planes all the time. There has got to be a lot of hand tools that people build every day.

What is more beautiful than a handmade tool that you built to use to build beautiful things?

Show us your handmade tools.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

An interesting topic I am surprised there have been no responses.

I've only made a couple of tools, a mallet my children and I is posted in my projects.


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

My (not so beautiful) home made panel gauge (uses my awl as the pin):


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Some more if your interested.


----------



## fatandy2003 (Apr 4, 2012)

JordanP and I swapped homemade panel gauges. Here is the one I made for the swap.


----------



## jeffswildwood (Dec 26, 2012)

Don and Andy, how did you post these project cards.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

> Don and Andy, how did you post these project cards.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


On any Project Page, upper lefthand side has section with code for imbedding this project. Just copy the code and insert into any post…










Hope that helps.

Herb


----------



## lndfilwiz (Jan 7, 2014)

Use for an old grill. Makes the cutoff saw easy to move around.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

For searching LJ use the tags. Here with "router plane": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/tag/router+plane


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

> Use for an old grill. Makes the cutoff saw easy to move around.
> 
> - lndfilwiz


You should have made a toolbox out of the fire box.


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

Just a few that I have pictures/projects of:


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

These are just gauges for doing measurements, like the inside of cabinets, for laying laminate in them, for example, if you wanted to add shelves that fit exactly between two walls.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Old lathe chisel and a block or two of oak..









Chinese style skewed rebate plane









Has a fence on the bottom to set the width of the cut…


----------



## DrTebi (Jun 16, 2009)

I made my own awl last year some time. The metal rod was made "pointy" and tempered, the ebony handle turned, and the ferule is from a copper pipe. Everything was one on the Shopsmith:


----------



## jeffswildwood (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Just your typical stuff; mallets, screw drivers, marking knife, awls and a thin blade parting tool.


----------

